# Am I wrong?



## nightnurse613 (Oct 4, 2015)

So, there are three separate Cibola Vista 1 bedroom listings (I checked each one to see if it were listed as a DLX or Standard) on the DRI "Select" Website-all for the same day check in.  Two of them were listed at $423; the third at $600 yet when you look at the points required; the two for $423 DRI wants 6500 pts but the one for $600 was only 6000. To recap-the two they want more points for were cheaper (in dollars).  There clearly is no correlation between points and dollars on these three and, if you look closely-it would appear DRI sets their own values (at least for points and corresponding dollars). In my mind, 6000 pts whether on the coast of California or the desert of Arizona should equate to the same dollar. Am I wrong?


----------



## Michael1991 (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't think you're wrong, and I can't explain the points/dollar pattern.

I'm a Bluegreen member and they manage the resort. There are six 1 bedroom floor plans. Here are the details with the Bluegreen point values. 

1 br Junior Standard 554 sq ft (11,000pts)
1 br Master Standard 921 sq ft (13,000pts)

1 br Junior 530 sq ft (11,000pts)
1 br Master 910 sq ft (13,000pts)
Combined = 2BR

1 br Junior Penthouse 626 sq ft (12,000pts)
1 br Master Penthouse 1191 sq ft (14,000pts)
Combined = 2BR


----------



## friedshrimp (Oct 4, 2015)

Could it be the 6,000 point exchange was 60 days or less from the arrival date (60 days or less are half price in points)?


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 4, 2015)

All three reservations have SAME DAY check in. I would think the different categories could account for the the difference however, logically either the most points required or the most dollars required should command the best category. Not the case here.....


----------



## friedshrimp (Oct 5, 2015)

nightnurse613 said:


> All three reservations have SAME DAY check in. I would think the different categories could account for the the difference however, logically either the most points required or the most dollars required should command the best category. Not the case here.....



Yep, that's pretty funky then.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 5, 2015)

nightnurse613 said:


> So, there are three separate Cibola Vista 1 bedroom listings (I checked each one to see if it were listed as a DLX or Standard) on the DRI "Select" Website-all for the same day check in.  Two of them were listed at $423; the third at $600 yet when you look at the points required; the two for $423 DRI wants 6500 pts but the one for $600 was only 6000. To recap-the two they want more points for were cheaper (in dollars).  There clearly is no correlation between points and dollars on these three and, if you look closely-it would appear DRI sets their own values (at least for points and corresponding dollars). In my mind, 6000 pts whether on the coast of California or the desert of Arizona should equate to the same dollar. Am I wrong?



I'm pretty sure that the different point amounts are just differences in the point values that were assigned to the weekd when the owners of those weeks put them into either Club Select or Club Combinations. As for the difference in money, that looks to me like a programming glitch.  That same $423 rate is the same rate they want for the 29 November week with is half the points.  

If you are extremely curious you might post your observations at the Diamond Message board.  Of course, then you run the risk of them deciding that $600 is the correct price.


----------

